# Solar Eclipse This Year in August MADE IN THE USA



## FrancSevin

I know I posted this before but,it bears repeating.

This is not a sales pitch. I don't sell these so don't ask.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




This is just an FYI post about my company's unique connection to a major celestial event.


August 21, 2017 much of the USA will witness a full and total eclipse of the Sun. Starting in the north west and traveling to South Carolina. Any state along that line will see a total on near total eclipse. Most of the continental USA will see a partial. 

Either way, be careful when viewing this event.

Be ready and be prepared. 

We do not make the glasses here, that is done in Tennessee near Memphis. My company is currently packaging millions of these solar safe viewing glasses. They will be available in stores soon. I am currently packaging for Wal-Mart. 

This is an American made product. Yeah, we beat China for the order. We have been at it since this time last year. 

Here's a link.

Custom Eclipse Glasses | Solar Eclipse Viewer Sunglasses


----------



## FrancSevin

Glasses went out today.


----------



## mla2ofus

Franc, speaking in welder's terms, what shade # are they?
                               Mike


----------



## FrancSevin

mla2ofus said:


> Franc, speaking in welder's terms, what shade # are they?
> Mike


I have no idea. We don't make the lens. We just wrap the sets for retail.

The glasses are made by American Paper Optics out of Bartlett TN
https://www.eclipseglasses.com/


They normally make disposable 3-D glasses for movie theaters and DVD's
http://www.3dglassesonline.com/

I still have some available...;


----------



## 300 H and H

Franc you should keep some around for the total eclipse who's path crosses this years event, just to your south in 7 more years. You are going to get toffers! 

I just read about how this will play out. This time I will see it from Nebraska, and in 7 years from your point of view, God willing.... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Franc you should keep some around for the total eclipse who's path crosses this years event, just to your south in 7 more years. You are going to get toffers!
> 
> I just read about how this will play out. This time I will see it from Nebraska, and in 7 years from your point of view, God willing....
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
 Wentzville MO is within the Umbra. We are having a company party in the parking lot, during the event.  

 This is a TOTAL eclipse that traverses the entire nation.  

 As for Keeping some, we have about 2,000 pairs left over from the 6 million made.


----------

